
Why is it so hard to find good developers? - markbao
http://www.dianazink.com/blog/index.php/2008/06/03/why-is-it-so-hard-to-find-good-developers/
======
gaius
Because no-one wants to work at a place that uses terms like "People 2.0" with
no apparent sense of irony?

